# New Supercard DSTWO information and photos



## shaunj66 (Mar 25, 2010)

*New Supercard DSTWO information and photos*
GBAtemp Exclusive
              With the release of the Supercard DSTWO drawing nearer, the Supercard team have today decided to share some more information with us.

After months of testing and debugging the hardware is now fully finalised and production has begun, however the software is still in development but is expected to be completed soon. We've been given a few photos of what we can expect to see from the new Evolution OS GUI (as shown below), however please note that these are not representative of the final EOS menus. The team are extremely excited about the newly designed GUI and were praising its "excellent and practical layout" and new design elements.



 


The team were also able to tell us, that on top of the GBA emulation being finished, they plan to introduce a brand new feature with the DSTWO EOS (incompatible with DSONE) - a cheat engine called "DS Free Cheat". This new feature will allow anyone to instantly find and enable cheats and other modifications to games both old and new. For example, when no cheat files exist for a game that has recently been released, running "Free Cheat" mode during gameplay will allow you to search for and enable various cheats and hacks, such as modifying or even locking your characters health or enabling/restocking power-ups. You can search for cheats using 'Free Cheat' mode using two different techniques - standard and fuzzy (no, we have no idea what FUZZY means either).

We were unable to get any further information or examples of the new 'Free Cheat' system, but hope to be able to test it for ourselves and also supply more photos and hands-on information when we pick up our DSTWO sample some time this week, so stay tuned. 

We anticipate the DSTWO to be launched around mid-late April, but as always, we will keep you informed with any news or updates.






 Supercard homepage





 More photos and discussion


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 25, 2010)

(Click to enlarge)



 

 



(Click to enlarge)


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow I can't wait, I will definitely buy one of these when released, looks so good, and the free cheat thing sounds interesting


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 25, 2010)

Fuzzy? That's kind of odd. Anyways do want.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 25, 2010)

Interesting. Can't wait for its release.


----------



## luke_c (Mar 25, 2010)

Awesome, the new EOS is looking really nice and I will definitely be picking one of these up in the near future


----------



## raulpica (Mar 25, 2010)

Freaking awesome. ME WANTS.

I'll buy one instantaneously.


----------



## Pliskron (Mar 25, 2010)

This is what I've been waiting for.


----------



## Gamefreakjf11 (Mar 25, 2010)

Finally some new info, I can't wait for this


----------



## Zeroneo (Mar 25, 2010)

Elixir will get jobless.


----------



## tajio (Mar 25, 2010)

Awesome!!!! Definitely gonna get one!!! Will it be able to play videos without conversion like the DSiPlayer?


----------



## Santee (Mar 25, 2010)

Finally after 3 months we get some info hopefully i'll have enough money to buy a dsi when it comes out.


----------



## House Spider (Mar 25, 2010)

Defintaly getting one now! :yayds:


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 25, 2010)

It looks great! I may buy it to replace my Acekard 2i.

Poor Elixir. Nobody will need cheats if they own this flashcart.


----------



## Gamer (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks great, the SC team is amazing, they even still support their slot-2 carts (they released an update for the patcher for their Slot-2 carts, which fixes Pokemon HG/SS).

Any word on the GBA compatibility (or did I missed it)?


----------



## macgeek417 (Mar 25, 2010)

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!


----------



## alidsl (Mar 25, 2010)

Gamer said:
			
		

> Looks great, the SC team is amazing, they even still support their slot-2 carts (they released an update for the patcher for their Slot-2 carts, which fixes Pokemon HG/SS).
> 
> Any word on the GBA compatibility (or did I missed it)?


They do say that the GBA emulation has been finished

awesome OS, looks as though file operation has been put in as well will buy


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 25, 2010)

nice,sweet,awesome  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but now that the 3DS is coming , is there a need to buy this , not sure what to do. :/


----------



## AXYPB (Mar 25, 2010)

Fuzzy code searching refers to using comparative searches instead of searching for specific number values in memory (standard searching).  For example, if you're looking for a health code and you don't have a number to go by, a fuzzy search would allow you to search for values that have increased, decreased or did not change since you last searched.  Like a standard search that looks for memory addresses with a specific value, this process repeats until a few results remain and the desired address can be pinpointed and patched.


----------



## purechaos996 (Mar 25, 2010)

Crap....and I just ordered my AK2i...well maybe ill get a 3rd card soon.


----------



## Djermegandre (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, the 3DS won't be out for a while (at least over here) and I personally won't think too hard about getting one until I see more info and game screens. With that said, I think it would still be practical to get one of these...I think my Acekard is sweating bullets right now. That GUI actually looks amazing and pretty streamlined, not to mention the cheats system does sound useful.

But since I'm thinking about buying one, I would like to know something: what's the history of the Supercard team like? How supportive are they of their products as far as updates are concerned?

I guess I could wait until GBAtemp gets their preview (or review) up before I buy, but I'm definitely looking into this one. By the way, what's Elixir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 25, 2010)

Djermegandre said:
			
		

> Well, the 3DS won't be out for a while (at least over here) and I personally won't think too hard about getting one until I see more info and game screens. With that said, I think it would still be practical to get one of these...I think my Acekard is sweating bullets right now. That GUI actually looks amazing and pretty streamlined, not to mention the cheats system does sound useful.
> 
> But since I'm thinking about buying one, I would like to know something: what's the history of the Supercard team like? How supportive are they of their products as far as updates are concerned?
> 
> ...


elixirdream.

Awesome member that makes cheats.


----------



## Matt140 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hmmm... just wondering why there's a file operation screen on DSTWO's EOS, but not DSOnes, I thought they said that both would include such features??


----------



## basher11 (Mar 25, 2010)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> Elixir will get jobless.



hope not


----------



## Sonicandtails (Mar 25, 2010)

A proud customer of the DSOne, I am very eager for this new card. If the cheat searching function is on par with ZSNES' or other similar functions in other emulator, then I will be very pleased. This will help dramatically with creating new cheats.


----------



## Agent007 (Mar 25, 2010)

will it play videos like iPlayer ... like formats of rmvb ?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Mar 25, 2010)

This would be great for code brewing without PC emu + emucheat (or equivalent)


----------



## Mbmax (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow ! This OS looks like AKAIO, i'm wrong ?


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 25, 2010)

Djermegandre said:
			
		

> Well, the 3DS won't be out for a while (at least over here) and I personally won't think too hard about getting one until I see more info and game screens. With that said, I think it would still be practical to get one of these...I think my Acekard is sweating bullets right now. That GUI actually looks amazing and pretty streamlined, not to mention the cheats system does sound useful.
> 
> But since I'm thinking about buying one, I would like to know something: what's the history of the Supercard team like? How supportive are they of their products as far as updates are concerned?
> 
> ...


true , :/  I will get this and wait for the 3DS then get that


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 25, 2010)

i MAY get this if the review is good, i would need a flashcart for my DSXL if i decide to get one.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Mar 25, 2010)

Djermegandre said:
			
		

> Well, the 3DS won't be out for a while (at least over here) and I personally won't think too hard about getting one until I see more info and game screens. With that said, I think it would still be practical to get one of these...I think my Acekard is sweating bullets right now. That GUI actually looks amazing and pretty streamlined, not to mention the cheats system does sound useful.
> 
> But since I'm thinking about buying one, I would like to know something: what's the history of the Supercard team like? How supportive are they of their products as far as updates are concerned?
> 
> ...


They are excellent with updates and compatibility. Second only to AKAIO in my opinion.


----------



## Shufflemac (Mar 25, 2010)

Hopefully the AR codes at least get close to working 100%. >_>


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 25, 2010)

can I have one now please? the anticipation is killing me it looks sooo sexy :drool:
not only GBA emulator built in but a code maker ASWELL awesome!!!






 there's no :drool: emote!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there should be! go make one!!! NOA!!!! pwease


----------



## Fel (Mar 25, 2010)

WOW!! This really looks great! Had I actually had any practical use for this (got M3 DS Real/M3i + GBA exp.) I would seriously consider getting this. But just for the awesome GUI? Nah, I'm not that much of a collector, and don't have that much spare money anyway.


----------



## jesterscourt (Mar 25, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## deathking (Mar 25, 2010)

snes emulation still on the cards??


----------



## Nathan576 (Mar 25, 2010)

If I ever get a dsi I will get this. I just use my supercard lite for GBA. Anyways I think someone will probably steal the gba emulator and make it work on any flashcart with dldi.


----------



## wanderone (Mar 25, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> nice,sweet,awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 3DS isn't expected to be released until 2011 (More nfo is expected to be given about it at this summer's E3) some time (Don't remember the exact month).  And that's probably only in Japan 1st and everywhere else a bit later.

So there is still plenty of life left for the DSLite and DSi.

Just from the specs this has the possibility of being the *best* DS flashcart released so far (Maybe the best of all time if no one else is planning anything big in the next year or so?).  

How fast they release AP fixes will probably decide it ultimately.  The best stuff usually has AP nowadays. :/

I wonder if it'll force Team Cyclops to finally lower the price on the Evolution a bit more.


----------



## 9th_Sage (Mar 25, 2010)

deathking said:
			
		

> snes emulation still on the cards??


I was just going to ask that.   

Anyway, I like the Free Cheat feature...sounds like it's pretty much a cheat searcher on the card itself (for mucking around in the memory of the DS and finding cheats).  I love that kind of thing, I'd love to not have to try and fix my DS Action Replay Trainer cart (the thing must have been soldered by a blind chimpanzee, the soldering is terrible on it).


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 25, 2010)

thing thing I want to know most is the price, once I know that I will be happy.....maybe....depending on the price


----------



## RiotShooter (Mar 25, 2010)

Hopefully the price isnt too high.  I might buy one if the price is right.  So does the GBA emulation mean we can finally load gba games from a flashcart?


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 25, 2010)

RiotShooter said:
			
		

> Hopefully the price isnt too high.  I might buy one if the price is right.  So does the GBA emulation mean we can finally load gba games from a flashcart?



yes it does the super card DStwo has the extra stuff needed to play GBA games from your slot 1 without the need for the expansion


----------



## gameguy95 (Mar 25, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> The team were also able to tell us, that on top of the GBA emulation being finished, they plan to introduce a brand new feature with the DSTWO EOS (incompatible with DSONE) - a cheat engine called "DS Free Cheat". This new feature will allow anyone to instantly find and enable cheats and other modifications to games both old and new. For example, when no cheat files exist for a game that has recently been released, running "Free Cheat" mode during gameplay will allow you to search for and enable various cheats and hacks, such as modifying or even locking your characters health or enabling/restocking power-ups. You can search for cheats using 'Free Cheat' mode using two different techniques - standard and fuzzy (no, we have no idea what FUZZY means either).


This raises my want level from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











  to


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 25, 2010)

RiotShooter said:
			
		

> Hopefully the price isnt too high.  I might buy one if the price is right.  So does the GBA emulation mean we can finally load gba games from a flashcart?



You make it sound like this is the first flashcart to have GBA emulation from slot-1, its not. The iPlayer had it first.


----------



## iceissocold (Mar 25, 2010)

Nathan576 said:
			
		

> If I ever get a dsi I will get this. I just use my supercard lite for GBA. Anyways I think someone will probably steal the gba emulator and make it work on any flashcart with dldi.



I don't think other flash carts can do this sort of thing. This DSTWO card most likely has additional ram to compensate for the lack of a slot 2 device.

With all these additional features.. this will most likely come with a not so great price tag. =/


----------



## raulpica (Mar 25, 2010)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> RiotShooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, this is the first commercial-rom loading flashcard supporting it


----------



## inter4ever (Mar 25, 2010)

Hopefully GBA emulation will be good. Can't wait to play some GBA on my XL


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Mar 25, 2010)

SNES?

Has this been dropped?


----------



## I am r4ymond (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow, it looks awesome! The GUI's better now. I want it, but I can't buy it, so either way...


----------



## Arm73 (Mar 26, 2010)

If the GBA emulation is really, really good, I will definitely get one just for the sake of playing GBA games on the XL.
But I'm very picky, if a game doesn't run smooth with perfect audio and speed then I'd just stick with my GBA SP2 and M3Perfect SD.
By the way I still use a slot 2 Supercard SD just for homebrew on my DSL, and the fact that the card is still supported by the official team after so long is amazing and tells you a great deal about how serious and committed is this company.
Like I said , regardless the fact that I just bought an AK2i for my upcoming XL, I will gladly by one of these if they get the GBA emulation just right.


----------



## rich333 (Mar 26, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> SNES?
> 
> Has this been dropped?




i doubt it, they would loose a heap of sales if they did


----------



## 5H3N10n9 (Mar 26, 2010)

cant wait for the releases, hope it dont get any delay.


----------



## 5H3N10n9 (Mar 26, 2010)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> If the GBA emulation is really, really good, I will definitely get one just for the sake of playing GBA games on the XL.
> But I'm very picky, if a game doesn't run smooth with perfect audio and speed then I'd just stick with my GBA SP2 and M3Perfect SD.
> By the way I still use a slot 2 Supercard SD just for homebrew on my DSL, and the fact that the card is still supported by the official team after so long is amazing and tells you a great deal about how serious and committed is this company.
> Like I said , regardless the fact that I just bought an AK2i for my upcoming XL, I will gladly by one of these if they get the GBA emulation just right.



yes, i always want to replay the goldensun series in gba, especially goldensun ds is coming soon.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow this sure looks cool, but I just ordered an iPlayer a few days ago so I wont be getting this, as for GBA I can use my PSP or iPlayer, but still this looks so cool


----------



## stivsama (Mar 26, 2010)

If they could only seal the deal with raw video playback, and other abilities... to rival Moonshell, maybe? If they can do that within EOS...

Also, more info on the enhanced emulation plz

Lastly, at least a price range would be nice


----------



## CyrusBlue (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm jealous.....that firmware is sexy.

I love my Sakura but this is so better looking.


----------



## zaro27 (Mar 26, 2010)

Yep. I'm buyin it. I've got my DSOnei and love it and I'm hoping the DSTwo is just as good


----------



## xeronut (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't see them doing much for the GBA emulator outside some speed optimization tweaks for the new hardware (if this is indeed new hardware or just a commercial ROM-enabled iPlayer).  If the game didn't work or had crashing issues on the iPlayer, I highly doubt that fact will change on the DSTWO as all the former's emulator was in the first place was a quick-and-dirty gpSP port.  The SNES emulation is the stickler for me - if it's nailed, I'll buy it immediately as I find myself playing my DS far more than my PSP nowadays.  Also, it'd be nice to see that SNES emulator released for the iPlayer as well (unless there's a hardware restriction involved).  Movie playback is a big 'meh' given the limited resolution of the DS screens.

As an aside, I'd love to see a *really* well-done PDF plugin for this.


----------



## Splych (Mar 26, 2010)

That skin looks childish x].
Other than that... Looking forward to seeing reviews of this to know if it is well worth the money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hopefully, SuperCard will be keeping up with the latest games and actually staying up to date!


----------



## disconnected (Mar 26, 2010)

I would prefer to see one thousand times more a photo of the flash cart internals than seeing the menu.. Showing fancy system is just marketing, nothing more...

For the record, I'm not an acerkard/r4/... fanboy, I have 2 supercard and don't use any other brand...


----------



## retiredjerk (Mar 26, 2010)

im pretty sure the inside is going to be exactly like the iplayer since they also make the iplayer.


----------



## DocKlokMan (Mar 26, 2010)

From experience I would have to say that the 'fuzzy' code search mode is for finding nonquantifiable variables. Say, instead of searching 100 health, getting hurt then searching for 95 health, the fuzzy mode would be for games that use bars rather than numbers. You do a search, then return to game and get hurt, you do another search saying the unknown value is now less. This filters all the values that increased or stayed the same. You get hurt again. Filter again. Then you heal. Search for all values that increased. Continue till you find the only value left. Freeze that value and you'd have health that never decreased.

Someone posted this on page 2, go me >_


----------



## azure0wind (Mar 26, 2010)

well i hope that they made EOS like that too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




anyway no problem i'll get dstwo for sure


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 26, 2010)

Can't wait. Finally something with GBA emulation. The Free Cheat sounds awesome. Hopefully SS and HG work on this.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 26, 2010)

haha, i doubt elixir will be jobless, since it will probably allow the user to make simple code, it's not like it comes with debugger and other stuff right?

but time will tell if it does live up to it's promise, since it sounds to me like an really ambitious project.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Mar 26, 2010)

Personally, I see no reason for me to get it. The Acekard2i works perfectly, there aren't enough GBA titles I want to play anyway, and I don't think I'd update anyway unless it had DSi/DSiWare game support.

Which brings me to the question, why do current cards not allow the ability to use DSi enhanced features in games?


----------



## RiotShooter (Mar 26, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> ZeWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the EZ Flash 3-1 but its kinda annoying doing all the set up for that so I wouldnt mind something that can do it from slot-1.  I didnt realize the iPlayer had it first... oops. lol.  But this is the first "name brand" so to speak that is going to offer this feature so it makes me comfortable to buy it.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Mar 26, 2010)

The DSTwo looks great. I can't wait. Definitely gonna get one.
I hope its not too expensive though.


----------



## pcmanrules (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll get one as long as it's not out of my price range, can't see my store selling too many of there though.


----------



## Gariscus (Mar 26, 2010)

D34DL1N3R said:
			
		

> Which brings me to the question, why do current cards not allow the ability to use DSi enhanced features in games?


Current carts are locked in DS mode. To be able to use the DSi enhanced features they'd have to be in DSi mode.


----------



## Shinintendo (Mar 26, 2010)

D34DL1N3R said:
			
		

> Personally, I see no reason for me to get it. The Acekard2i works perfectly, there aren't enough GBA titles I want to play anyway, and I don't think I'd update anyway unless it had DSi/DSiWare game support.
> 
> Which brings me to the question, why do current cards not allow the ability to use DSi enhanced features in games?



I agree wholeheartly. I have ak2i and see no reason to get it, although 2-3 titles of gba comes to mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so unless it will have full DSI enchantments turned on I won't bother to buy it.


----------



## rich333 (Mar 26, 2010)

i'm looking forward to seeing some intresting homebrew & imporved emulators which take advantage of the extra power


----------



## toejam316 (Mar 26, 2010)

I've been considering a second flashcart.
This might well be it.


----------



## Raika (Mar 26, 2010)

This free cheat thing sounds interesting... I wonder how it works. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I guess I'll get this if I see it somewhere. Otherwise I'll stick with my good old DSONE.


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 26, 2010)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> Elixir will get jobless.
> QUOTE(SoulSnatcher @ Mar 26 2010, 12:05 AM) Poor Elixir. Nobody will need cheats if they own this flashcart.



Well he hasn't really been as active as before in making cheats. He would see this as another reason why he should retire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, this looks good, still doubt ill be getting one on release, i can only imagine the price-tag how high it would be. Supercard will make millions i tell you.


----------



## lolzed (Mar 26, 2010)

elixir wont be jobless,he adds the codes to the database afterall


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 26, 2010)

i want more information on fuzzy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Zeroneo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



making cheats = family issue to me... Yeah, a really big one
i just got a good spank from my ........ well
i don't wish to bring my real life fiasco to GBAtemp ....

that depends on how good the search engine is...
anything lesser than what a PSP offer is deem for mediocre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the search engine should be able to make dumps
without the capability of making dumps
the search engine is useless
especially come to games like pokemon


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 26, 2010)

the only thing that came to me with regards to fuzzy would be fuzzy search algorithms but i have no idea what the  heck does that have to do with flashcart or how are they gona implemented that.

Anyway, time will tell if you will be jobless or not, althought i doubt it, maybe the newbie code hackers will be(those like me who cant get past mastering 1 liner codes) but advance code hacker shouldnt find any issue with it.

My only wish is that if this is a decent code engine, please for the love of god and all that is holy, test them on other flashcart or emulator before tossing them in the cheat forum, the last thing anyone of us need is for someone to complain that this code is broken or that it works only in supercard and other stuff.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 26, 2010)

trust me.. i still LOL on the jobless part and wish that can be true!
imagine, we already have those tools and tutorials throw out there..
yet i see anyone who actually could step out to contribute (not expecting a consistent crazy basis)
what happened to shin megami and inf. space? the set of codes we have is incomplete! i could/would have do a better job...
the best part is end up i have to fix other people's code 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




codes for supercard only? without any patching it should be the same as the normal game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so don't worry that codes will work for supercard only!


----------



## Berthenk (Mar 26, 2010)

Me wants... NAO! Kthnxbai? Pwwwweeeeaaaase?
GBA+SNES+AR-Searcher+Processor-In-Cart+Probably-Some-Other-Stuff=WIN, and so much more!
If I need to dump my Cyclo DS for this, so be it. That one ain't gonna be best anymore. At least, not for long.
Me likes everything 'bout this one, 'specially the Free Cheat thingie. It's just so damn useful... no more crapping around with save-types with that damned emulator that doesn't play every rom you want anyway. Hopefully this cart also makes dumps of the RAM (was that it? I think it was RAM, that that program (emuhaste?) made a dump off).


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Mar 26, 2010)

april, great:.
i can't wait for the dstwo card to be released, for this piece of hardware i will abandon my R4


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 26, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> Me wants... NAO! Kthnxbai? Pwwwweeeeaaaase?
> GBA+SNES+AR-Searcher+Processor-In-Cart+Probably-Some-Other-Stuff=WIN, and so much more!
> If I need to dump my Cyclo DS for this, so be it. That one ain't gonna be best anymore. At least, not for long.
> Me likes everything 'bout this one, 'specially the Free Cheat thingie. It's just so damn useful... no more crapping around with save-types with that damned emulator that doesn't play every rom you want anyway. Hopefully this cart also makes dumps of the RAM (was that it? I think it was RAM, that that program (emuhaste?) made a dump off).



yup! thats the program - emuhaste


----------



## Gh0sti (Mar 26, 2010)

i will sell my iplayer for this dstwo, but i just hope that DSi becomes fully cracked for the full usage of flash cards to use the power of the DSi

ill prob also consider the price of the cart before i buy it to


----------



## pitman (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll wait for review before even considering purchasing one.


----------



## Atashi (Mar 26, 2010)

It looks pretty interesting to me - I don't really need another cart but if the price isn't too high I'll probably pick one of these up just to give it a try.

-Atashi


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 26, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> I'll wait for review before even considering purchasing one.


Snap !!! - I'm fairly happy with my Acekard2i ATM, & what with the 3DS coming out within a year - I'll still wait until then to see what cards work with that (it MIGHT have a different BIOS installed & we'll may need buying new Acekard 3Di's or DSThree's)


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 26, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> I'll wait for review before even considering purchasing one.


I will be making a review for the supercard DStwo as soon as its out.  A huge review, probably bigger than the review I made for the M3i Zero before


----------



## acturus (Mar 26, 2010)

alot of people are saying you'll bet one depending on the price, how much would you be willing to pay? (assuming it smoothly does what it's supposed to do)


----------



## 9th_Sage (Mar 26, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> the only thing that came to me with regards to fuzzy would be fuzzy search algorithms but i have no idea what the  heck does that have to do with flashcart or how are they gona implemented that.


I don't know what they mean by fuzzy, but the reason this could work really well on this flashcart is the extra processor and the extra RAM.


----------



## clegion (Mar 26, 2010)

i will buy this one a little after it come out, you know after all the feedback comes in


----------



## Akothegreat (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks awesome, I'll consider buying it


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 26, 2010)

looks sweet! i think this will definitely be my next flashcard, giving the DS lite and Acekard to the girlfriend and i'm gonna pick up a DSi XL and one of these bad boys


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll buy one for the SNES playback they promised!


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 26, 2010)

I've been wanting one of these since I heard about it back last year.

I am going ot buy it no matter what price it is... I want to play Golden Sun 1 and 2 on my DSi.


----------



## nl255 (Mar 26, 2010)

Have they said if there is going to be a SDK for homebrew developers to use the built in hardware?


----------



## Flame (Mar 26, 2010)

nl255 said:
			
		

> Have they said if there is going to be a SDK for homebrew developers to use the built in hardware?



if they dont, i really dont understand why? SDK could be big, and we could end up with some awesome homebrew for Supercard DSTWO.


----------



## djricekcn (Mar 27, 2010)

what exactly does the gba emulation mean?  does it mean play gba games on the DSi and further, but since it's emulation it will most likely lag or not work?


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 27, 2010)

djricekcn said:
			
		

> what exactly does the gba emulation mean?  does it mean play gba games on the DSi and further, but since it's emulation it will most likely lag or not work?



yeah.. that means playing GBA games on DSi and further 
without require the expansion ram and etc

emulation? not sure about that.. but it should be identical to the reviews we have for iPlayer


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 27, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> I thought I should add that I'm raffling off a Supercard DS TWO right now on my website.  It is sort of a pre-raffle rather than a raffle raffle, so no cart on hand, just a guarantee for one as soon as it comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooooh!! that is awesome!!!!!!!! Thanks men!!!! I´m posting a reply right now!!


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 27, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Yeah alright I expressed how happy I am about you raffling this. 

Now I shouldn't have entered so quickly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You rarely pull out lower numbers.


----------



## marsteam (Mar 27, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Now I shouldn't have entered so quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch. I'm post number 1! 
Oh well, thanks PharaohsVizier for having another great contest!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 27, 2010)

How come I didn't post in this thread yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, anyways, if I don't win in PharaohsVizier's raffle, I'll buy it. Definitely.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 27, 2010)

it looks really classy and cheat seems to be the most interesting part which i wondered why it was not in any cart but i guess SC are coming back with gba and cheat upgrades...
the only thing remaining is the fact tht compatibility should be great


----------



## BerserkLeon (Mar 27, 2010)

really dislike that skin, sticking with their blue colors would probably have been better in my mind. Skin aside, I'm glad they're putting in this free cheat function. It reminds me of Cwcheat for the PSP... and I hacked a number of codes for a lot of psp games using that. Maybe now they could implement... screenshots? perhaps that's too ambitious... Either way, I'm definitely gonna get the DSTWO as soon as I can.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Mar 27, 2010)

Correct me if I am wrong here, but isn't the iplayer's GBA emulation terrible? And as for the SNES emulation, are we talking perfect? Or is this more like, well it plays snes games, but anything with the 3d chip is gonna crash or run like crap?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2010)

I honestly wish they would release EOS for us Slot-2 SupeCard users. All it would require is a new firmware that boots EOS automatically.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 27, 2010)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> I honestly wish they would release EOS for us Slot-2 SupeCard users. All it would require is a new firmware that boots EOS automatically.


Not a bad idea, maybe you could ask the team about it?


----------



## falcon64z8 (Mar 27, 2010)

I can't wait for this!


----------



## ItsCJ (Mar 28, 2010)

Is this for NDS/NDSL or NDSi or Both? because Im thinking buying a Supercard for my DSL but after i heard this coming out, so im wondering will this be compatible to NDSL so i don't waste my time waiting for it to come out.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 28, 2010)

ItsCJ said:
			
		

> Is this for NDS/NDSL or NDSi or Both? because Im thinking buying a Supercard for my DSL but after i heard this coming out, so im wondering will this be compatible to NDSL so i don't waste my time waiting for it to come out.


Yes. It's compatible with every kind of DS (including the DSi and DSi XL/LL)


----------



## Razor1993 (Mar 28, 2010)

is this Card updateable Like the m3i? with boot or anything?


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Mar 28, 2010)

yes it has a firmware updater


----------



## Krestent (Mar 28, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> Correct me if I am wrong here, but isn't the iplayer's GBA emulation terrible? And as for the SNES emulation, are we talking perfect? Or is this more like, well it plays snes games, but anything with the 3d chip is gonna crash or run like crap?
> 
> The iPlayer's GBA emu has a barely noticeable lag
> 
> QUOTE(TeenDev @ Mar 27 2010, 10:11 PM) I honestly wish they would release EOS for us Slot-2 SupeCard users. All it would require is a new firmware that boots EOS automatically.



Not exactly, for the same reason why it's impossible for AKAIO to load on an R4.


----------



## Razor1993 (Mar 28, 2010)

and a second question is this card kompatiebel with the europe version of DSI XL?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 28, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> TeenDev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um, AKAIO is *Acekard* All-In-One, not R4 All-In-One. The Supercard EOS works on Slot-1 Supercard devices, he wants to run it on a slot-2 Supercard device, its still not possible but its as stupid as asking for AKAIO on R4.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 28, 2010)

Uh, guys, apparently you don't know TeenDev, he's a coder himself so I think he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 28, 2010)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> I honestly wish they would release EOS for us Slot-2 SupeCard users. All it would require is a new firmware that boots EOS automatically.


Wheres my AIM DS!


----------



## Arwen20 (Mar 29, 2010)

I can't wait. I am eagerly awaiting the release of this flashcard to play my gba and snes games. I wish pre-orders were available. Does anyone know about how much this card will cost?


----------



## rommy667 (Mar 29, 2010)

Man im getting this ASAP love the eos and the supercard team give great support & gba on my dsi xl


----------



## br0br0 (Mar 30, 2010)

The ideas and effort that has gone into this definitely has alot of care in it.

The dsTwo logo onscreen in the screen shots wouldn't hurt to have an overhaul/redesign, unless your favourite movie is tron, or favourite video game is q-bert.  (quietly hopes it is removable with reskinning)

As far as specs, can't knock it, it comes with the freshness.

Good going SC team. 'Nuff Respect.


----------



## TheChosenBanana (Mar 30, 2010)

I hope it will have a real time save!


----------



## Kinqdra (Mar 30, 2010)

TheChosenBanana said:
			
		

> I hope it will have a real time save!


It will surely, the SCDS1 and 1i have it, so why wouldn't this one have it?


----------



## redact (Mar 31, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> It looks great! I may buy it to replace my Acekard 2i.
> 
> Poor Elixir. Nobody will need cheats if they own this flashcart.


i really do hope that was sarcasm...


----------



## Arwen20 (Apr 1, 2010)

I can't wait to get my hands on one of these. Playing GBA games on my new DSi XL will be great!


----------



## joshwaan2k (Apr 5, 2010)

Very much looking forward to the release.

Just to have portable SNES and GBA on the DS XL would be a dream come true for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Everything looks great so far from what I'm seen


----------



## esserius (Apr 5, 2010)

What about the SNES emulation?  Any news available on that?


----------



## Tshroom (Apr 6, 2010)

Arwen20 said:
			
		

> I can't wait to get my hands on one of these. Playing GBA games on my new DSi XL will be great!



Exactly.

I really hope they can keep the price down to $35 or less.


----------



## PyroSpark (Apr 6, 2010)

Any news on being able to copypasta ar codes?


----------



## lrwr14 (Apr 6, 2010)

so does this card allow me to play GBA roms on the dsi? if so then i'm getting one and selling my EZ flash vi.


----------



## jesterscourt (Apr 7, 2010)

They need to hurry the heck up and release the cart so we can start buying it.


----------



## Tshroom (Apr 7, 2010)

Any word on a release date?


----------

